

The World (of Goo) Wasn't Built In A Day - ido
http://tigsource.com/articles/2009/08/13/the-world-of-goo-wasnt-built-in-a-day

======
rlm
As it's a series of articles going through the various World of Goo-versions
they had before the final, there's no need to go throug TIGSource, just go
directly to 2DBoy.com. More specifically <http://2dboy.com/category/world-of-
goo/page/2/> for the beginning of the series.

~~~
ido
Look at the end of that url. The "/page/2/" means it's currently on the 2nd
page of their blog.

As they post new items it will eventually slip out of page 2, and that url
will not be as useful in a few weeks/months/years as the tigsource page.

~~~
gmcerveny
[http://2dboy.com/2009/03/06/the-world-of-goo-wasnt-built-
in-...](http://2dboy.com/2009/03/06/the-world-of-goo-wasnt-built-in-a-day-
part-1-of-7/)

~~~
ido
Continue following the next links on that.

There are _a lot_ of unrelated blog posts between some of the parts.

Is linking to tigsource really such a taboo?

